# هذه البنت



## lgjudge

السلام عليكم

Could someone explain why we say a "a" at the end of "al-bint" in احب هذه البنت? I mean, the object of the verb is هذه, not البنت. By the way, I am trying to say "I love this girl."

Thank you so much!


----------



## Ibn Nacer

وعليكم السلام

Yes I think you are right, هذه is the object (maf'uul bihi) and the word البنت  is badal (of maf'uul bihi هذه) so it must be mansuub (in the accusative case).

See :

- Quranic Grammar - Apposition


----------



## Pussykat

I remember reading somewhere that البنت would be a نعت or عطف بيان for هذه. Could someone verify this?


----------



## Mina Rady

Ibn Nacer said:


> وعليكم السلام
> 
> Yes I think you are right, هذه is the object (maf'uul bihi) and the word البنت  is badal (of maf'uul bihi هذه) so it must be mansuub (in the accusative case).
> 
> See :
> 
> - Quranic Grammar - Apposition



As ibn nacer mentioned, "هذه" Mansuuba as it's the object and mostly what comes after demonstratives, in Arabic, is something called " Badal motabeq" " بدل مطابق" and the "Badal" has the exact same Ta4keel of the demonstrative which is, in this case, "هذه" so "البنت" must be mansuuba


----------



## Sun-Shine

Pussykat said:


> I remember reading somewhere that البنت would be a نعت or عطف بيان for هذه. Could someone verify this?


Right, but in this sentence it's more appropriate to be badal.


----------



## brustad

How can al-bint, which means "the girl", be a na'at for anything?


----------



## Mina Rady

brustad said:


> How can al-bint, which means "the girl", be a na'at for anything?



It's not na'at. Don't confuse yourself with a thing that even Arab grammar scientists have debates about it. The correct and most popular answer is that Al-bit is "Badal Motabeq" as I mentioned in my previous comment. نعت and عطف بيان are two debatable answers.


----------



## brustad

Got it. I had no idea Arab grammarians had debates about this topic! By the way, is there really a difference between atf bayan and na't (نَعْت)?


----------



## Mina Rady

brustad said:


> Got it. I had no idea Arab grammarians had debates about this topic! By the way, is there really a difference between atf bayan and na't (نَعْت)?



Yup, Arab grammarians have debates about many topics actually. You can find the different opinions of grammarians concerning this topic in the book " معاني النحو" by Dr. Fadel Saleh Alsamerai.

For your question, Yeah, there is a huge difference between them, and I think that you mixed up نعت with بدل مطابق. As they are totally two different things. However, as I already mentioned, some grammarians believe that every بدل could be عطف بيان and vice versa. Yet, بدل is the most common answer.


----------



## Sun-Shine

brustad said:


> How can al-bint, which means "the girl", be a na'at for anything?


If a word with الـ comes after demonstratives and it's مُشْتَقّ (active participle, passive participle,...) then it would be an adjective "نعت". As البنت is not مشتق then it's badal.



Mina Rady said:


> Don't confuse yourself with a thing that even Arab grammar scientists have debates about it.


I agree.


----------



## brustad

Yeah, na't is not a mushtaqq. That's why I thought it could not be a na't: it doesn't contain a pronoun. Mushtaqqs all contain a pronoun.


----------



## Sun-Shine

brustad said:


> Yeah, na't is not a mushtaqq.


النعت is a mushtaqq. 


> it doesn't contain a pronoun. Mushtaqqs all contain a pronoun.


What do you mean? Can you elaborate?


----------



## brustad

Sorry, I meant "al-bint is not a mushtaqq" because it doesn't contain a pronoun.


----------



## Ali Smith

Sun-Shine said:


> If a word with الـ comes after demonstratives and it's مُشْتَقّ (active participle, passive participle,...) then it would be an adjective "نعت". As البنت is not مشتق then it's badal.



By مشتقّ do you mean a noun that has a ضمير in it? If so, words like يهودي and نصراني would not qualify because they do not have a ضمير; yet, they are used as نعوت.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Ali Smith said:


> By مشتقّ do you mean a noun that has a ضمير in it? If so, words like يهودي and نصراني would not qualify because they do not have a ضمير; yet, they are used as نعوت.


I think  مُشْتَقّ refers to words derived from a verb like active participle, passive participle, adjective ...


----------



## Ali Smith

Ibn Nader: Yes, all أسماء that contain a ضمير as a مسند اليه. But this excludes أسماء الآلة, such as مفتاح.


----------



## zj73

brustad said:


> How can al-bint, which means "the girl", be a na'at for anything?


Only a صفة can be a نعت. Since "bint" is not a صفة it cannot be a نعت.

But yahoodi and kabeer are صفةs, so they can be نعتs.


----------

